# Pictures of screen printing jobs you've done?



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I would love to see some samples of people's work. Here's some of mine's.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

very nice...good work...


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Hi. I think the reason that many people don't post their work up on these forums Ridgely, is the plethora of threads that start off with "I want to start a t-shirt business, but where can I find designs". 

Answers on a postcard to.............. 


Nice designs you have there though.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Great work, Are these all screened or some plastisols?
Very Nice


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

I dont know, I just don't worry about my stuff being stolen. Maybe I need my head examined, but I think it's way harder to sell shirts- anybody can make 'em, so even if someone steals some art, can they make any money?
These are all plastisol screen printing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Hey my philosphy is if they are gonna steal it, they are gonna steal it,, i am already on to my next thing. 
I love to share my things,, too, 
I am screening mostly on color sayings, and one color graphics, otherwise i am also doing plastisol, are you making your own or farming out?
I use ace and first edition, love them both.
thanks for sharing


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*re: Pictures of your work?*



out da box said:


> I dont know, I just don't worry about my stuff being stolen. Maybe I need my head examined, but I think it's way harder to sell shirts- anybody can make 'em, so even if someone steals some art, can they make any money?


They do it out of laziness Ridgely. Dropping a simple watermark across your designs deters the majority of design lifters, as it then involves work (and skill) to remove it.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Good idea.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

That Time Magazine looks fantastic. I mean, they're all great, but wow, the one's fantastic. Process color?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

There is an area of this forum for posting your designs in the "gallery" I just recently stumbled upon it and found lots of great designs there. It is sorted by topic and has a ranking. You can put a URL to where to buy the item. Its a fun read!


----------



## 3rdfunk (Jul 8, 2008)

*re: Pictures of your work?*



out da box said:


> I would love to see some samples of people's work. Here's some of mine's.


I'm not interested in stealing your designs but I am curious about how you design. Do you create your own? Or do you farm out to designers or artists? 

Oh yeah tell North Carolina I said Hello  I was born and raised in Greensboro!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Oh yeah- I happen to bi in Greensboro- small world. We do EVERYTHING in house. Bout the only thing we dont do is sew the cotton.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Most designs are done in photoshop- printed using simulated process or spot seperations and screen printed with good old fashioned "thick and rough feeling" plastisol ink.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*



out da box said:


> Most designs are done in photoshop- printed using simulated process or spot seperations and screen printed with good old fashioned "thick and rough feeling" plastisol ink.


 NICE WORK!!
Do you use fastfilms to seperate them?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Manually separated in photoshop.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

How about printer, what printer do you use? Thanks


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Epson 3000. Now starting to use the 4800- MUCH faster.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Can your epson 3000 do halftones?


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

*re: Pictures of your work?*

Is it better to hand wash tees printed this way or can you wash them in a machine without the design cracking?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Out of respect for the topic starter, let's try to keep this thread about "sharing pictures of your work" so that people that want to share can find a thread with different prints that have been done 

If there are questions about the printing process, please start a new thread about it or maybe send a Private Message to the member you have the question for.

It probably would be helpful to note the general printing process so people get an idea of what the process is capable of (although this is posted in the screen printing section of the forum).


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

So nobody else is going to share? Oh ok.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Some recent stuff:


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Unik,
Are you airbrusing these after screening, i like em,,


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Nope, just spot color with halftones.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Very nice,


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

One of Unik Ink's designs brought a smile to my face. A 'swinger' in Europe has nothing at all to do with cars. It is a generic term for people that indulge in wife swapping. 

A few years ago, I couldn't understand why one of my own designs was selling so well in one foreign country, until I found the wording meant something entirely different over there.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Those aren't my designs. I printed the shirts for Ed Roth Apparel. Ed was a famous hotrod artist back in the 60's who was one of the founders of the monster hot rod cartoon artform. It was a fun challenging order though.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*



sjidohair said:


> Hey my philosphy is if they are gonna steal it, they are gonna steal it,, i am already on to my next thing.
> I love to share my things,, too,
> I am screening mostly on color sayings, and one color graphics, otherwise i am also doing plastisol, are you making your own or farming out?
> I use ace and first edition, love them both.
> thanks for sharing


Out of da box means he is directly screen printing these using plastisol inks, not plastisol transfers. I guess heat transfer people and screen printers have different lingos and it can get kind of confusing .


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Teddy, It can be even more confusing, when you do both,, lol talking about plastisol,,,, ink of transfers,,,


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

Ridgely
Your work is amazing. I would love to see a tutorial from you on how you do manual simulated process with photoshop.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*



buy4now1 said:


> Ridgely
> Your work is amazing. I would love to see a tutorial from you on how you do manual simulated process with photoshop.


 
that would be awsome.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Hey Unik Ink, do you use waterbase ink? And what size max are you able to all-over print? Very unique look to your stuff.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks. Yes I do use waterbase. Those listed were waterbase or waterbase discharge. I prefer to print a max 21" across the chest, 18" across the body and 30" in length. I can print 1 color prints up to 36"x36", but the quality print isn't as good when printing over the sleeves.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Bringing this back from the old school!!!

The SWOUL shirts were my first order and the third shirts i've ever printed, 10 shirts total and the purple shirts are of the fourth job I've done and I did them for my fraternity (5 color). I only made 50 and once those are sold, i'll more than likely make more. 

The "That One" shirts are ones I did for fun and was my first multi-color job (second print ever)..also the point I realized I wasn't "ill" enough to eyeball it and needed to use registration marks


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Really good work!


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

out da box said:


> Really good work!


Thank you very much! Now that i've finished my 1kw metal halide exposure unit, I'm already onto halftones. Hopefully this 4 color process print job (1st one) comes out great. The pond liner vacuum blanket is amazing! Screens seem a lot easier to wash out (3 minutes max) now that I have that exposure unit and blanket.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Let us see the 4cp after it is printed!


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

mikelmorgan said:


> Let us see the 4cp after it is printed!


I'm still tweaking this one now (second test print of my first 4cp), but this is what I have so far...

I'm slightly off registration and the black might not need two passes (its overpowering the "Obama" in Obama '08 @ the bottom of the image), but for a first shot, I'm very happy. I can see why people throw spot colors in these designs though. The more I look @ it, the more I see that it can and could have been easily done with sim process and about 6 colors. Hindsight  

Ridgely! I have a new respect for those designs you threw up @ the beginning of this thread. Hopefully I can get there soon. I can see you definitely are using a higher LPI than I am as well...


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

That's a very impressive 4 color process print. I like the "paint flecks" of added color. I've just been doing spot colors all summer, I may have done 1 cmyk back in May. 
What brand of ink do you use? Do you print from photoshop cmyk channels?


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

out da box said:


> That's a very impressive 4 color process print. I like the "paint flecks" of added color. I've just been doing spot colors all summer, I may have done 1 cmyk back in May.
> What brand of ink do you use? Do you print from photoshop cmyk channels?


Thank you very much! I used union tru-tone process inks. I did print directly from photoshop CMYK. I tweaked the levels and used imageit (fred's) calibrated double stroke transfer function because I felt it would give me the most flexibility in modifying the colors on-press by allowing me to hit it twice for the channels that need it.

I'm using an accurip trial, so I printed from photoshop CMYK channels directly to the accurip to 1400 driver and let accurip handle the halftone angle, shape and lpi. I use a mac so not having to go into my virtual machine to use ghostscript is almost worth the $500...almost


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I still gotta see how you do cmyk on black with an underbase and get it to come out like on monitor. Good work.


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

We do a lot of prints for artists and clothing lines. A few of these are our own designs, some we just do the printing.

We are photographing some of our better work right now. I'll post it up when we are done.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*



out da box said:


> I dont know, I just don't worry about my stuff being stolen. Maybe I need my head examined, but I think it's way harder to sell shirts- anybody can make 'em, so even if someone steals some art, can they make any money?
> These are all plastisol screen printing.


 
Which plastisols do you like best for process work? For flash white? What mesh do you like using?


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

BlackPressGr said:


> We do a lot of prints for artists and clothing lines. A few of these are our own designs, some we just do the printing.
> 
> We are photographing some of our better work right now. I'll post it up when we are done.


 
How do you scan and separate out the process colors for the film to be used to shoot the screens? I found a great high resolution dual cure emulsion that washes out very easily producing great dots as fine as you want them. Dirasol 916 from Sericol 1-800-SERICOL.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Nick, those are some awesome huge prints! How do you print so big? Manual or Auto? Waterbase or Plastisol?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

good Job on the shirts


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

out da box said:


> Nick, those are some awesome huge prints! How do you print so big? Manual or Auto? Waterbase or Plastisol?



All those prints are Manual press with plastisol inks.

We are running a Caps 6/4 press with larger screens to get them that big.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about! Simple and sweet! 
Seems it used to be so much simpler back then...


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

*My largest print...*

39 inch X 49 inch screen, 175 mesh, Union Ultrasoft Ink, Hanes 4980 XL


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: My largest print...*



Unkle Samo said:


> 39 inch X 49 inch screen, 175 mesh, Union Ultrasoft Ink, Hanes 4980 XL


Are you serious!! That look's great!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

One thing I',m sure of is ,that I would never even think of atempting to try and copy any of this stuff. 
There is only one word I can say WOW!!!


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's a few more shots of shirts we've printed. Most of these are our own designs.


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

And just a couple more


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

BlackPressGr said:


> And just a couple more


Those look great! I like that comic book style print a lot


----------



## arcueid (Sep 9, 2008)

wow cool designs. i like the one with SHE 
just wondering what's the norm of the lpi used for printing halftones?
I outsource my printing and the maximum my printer could go is only 50 lpi. Just wondering if it's sufficient. 
Always read that people are printing at 300lpi, is that the norm?


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

arcueid said:


> wow cool designs. i like the one with SHE
> just wondering what's the norm of the lpi used for printing halftones?
> I outsource my printing and the maximum my printer could go is only 50 lpi. Just wondering if it's sufficient.
> Always read that people are printing at 300lpi, is that the norm?


I typically do my halftones at 45-50 (depending on the design and the material to be printed on). Are you mixing up 300 lpi and dpi? 300lpi sounds insane. 300dpi is the standard resolution for raster images.


----------



## arcueid (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey thanks. i think i did mix up lpi and dpi.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Those look sweeeet! Nice job Nick.


----------



## WollyHood (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome!! Super clean!


----------



## Single Fin (Nov 15, 2007)

Unkle Samo, are you mounting that shirt on a board or just laying it on the board? How are you printing over the sleeves and seams?


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

it is printed on a board (3 pieces actually). i have various widths for the center piece (as a small tee is thinner than a XXLarge). the center board is roughly 22 inches wide by 40 inches long. after fitting the tee over the center piece, i slip on a left sleeve attachment and the right sleeve attachment. they are each approx 12 inches wide and 8 inches high, but cut pointed downwards so that when they're all next to one another they look like a tee shirt. 
since i used plastisol, i had to flash the sleeves before removing the sleeve attachments. next time i'll try waterbase inks. wish me luck!


----------



## GangmaZ (Jan 16, 2009)

great work out da box :]


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

A few prints done over the years.....some of these are process prints on a white base....


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

and some more prints......


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

You are doing a great job, but you already know that 
Which software are you using ?


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

Process prints on white base, how you do that?


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey bok,
Thanks for the kudos!
I have been using photoshop 7 & illustrator 10 for years ,now I am using cs2 & also I have been using a program called eazyart .......

Process prints on a white base can be a bit tricky , but if you can print a process print onto a white t you will be able to print with a white base.......
I have a 6 x 4 manual press. All the prints above are done by hand.
If you want any info on how to print, film and screen set up just msg me and I will happily help.
Cheers
Dean


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

heres a recent project, this is a 3 color reduced plastisol printed through 230 mesh screens, this print size maxed out the hight of my platen. I was really happy with the very low hand


----------



## BlackPressGr (Jun 9, 2007)

I dig the print a lot. Did you design it yourself? If so, good job. I like good use of text in designs.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

BlackPressGr said:


> I dig the print a lot. Did you design it yourself? If so, good job. I like good use of text in designs.


thanks Nick,

this is customer supplied artwort. I just prepared the file.


----------



## E-5_Graffix (Jan 25, 2009)

Always watermark your stuff, especially when you know you have good work. It really does cut down on the art theives. _*Semper Fi.*_


----------



## Timofei (Feb 2, 2008)

n.signia said:


> thanks Nick,
> 
> this is customer supplied artwort. I just prepared the file.



Good work,

Looks tight and clean.


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

[media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/space_gargoyl.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/space_combi.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/earth_gasmask.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/declans_dog.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/lions.jpg[/media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/bull.jpg


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

[media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/space_gargoyl.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/space_combi.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/earth_gasmask.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/declans_dog.jpg[/media][media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/lions.jpg[/media]


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Lancelot. Are those screen printed 

If so, great work! I like the school bus. Reminds me of the magic school bus.


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

[media]http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/bourgeoisfacade/bull.jpg[/media]


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

That bull is really nice. Is that spot color?


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

sorry for the double post! Yes They are all screen printed, I have more designs but I could not get them to load up (I'm a dunce when it comes to computer stuff).Yes the bull is 2 spot colours.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

excellent work everyone, keep it up


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! I like the fact that after you show your great work your willing tell how you did it. It's really nice that you share the process, it adds a lot to the art when you see how much work goes into making it.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

lancelot said:


> sorry for the double post! Yes They are all screen printed, I have more designs but I could not get them to load up (I'm a dunce when it comes to computer stuff).Yes the bull is 2 spot colours.


love the bull, awesome job!


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for the kind feedback,The bull is one of my most popular shirts,and as I said in a previous post is only 2 colours ,the kombi and the robot dog are 6 colours, these are plastisol, and the 1st 3rd and 5th design are in waterbased ink.


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

Lancelot.....good looking prints!!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We are currently printing these for Pro Model Helmets. They are a 1 color all over discharge print on Alstyle Apparel shirts.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Unik, Very nice,, 
I would wear that shirt,,
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*



DREAMGLASS said:


> One of Unik Ink's designs brought a smile to my face. A 'swinger' in Europe has nothing at all to do with cars. It is a generic term for people that indulge in wife swapping.
> 
> A few years ago, I couldn't understand why one of my own designs was selling so well in one foreign country, until I found the wording meant something entirely different over there.


Like Chevy trying to sell the Nova in Mexico. I believe Nova in Spanish means, won't run.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a 2 color oversize print w/ silver foil. We used waterbased discharge inks and printed a custom neck label. We used Alstyle Apparel for the blanks, and we also created the design for the customer.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Nice, really nice. I want to fool with discharge a little more. What kind do you use?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

out da box said:


> Nice, really nice. I want to fool with discharge a little more. What kind do you use?


Thanks. We use Matsui for our waterbased inks and waterbased discharge. We occasionally use Union Ink Plasticharge if someone wants plastisol discharge.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a job that we printed today that came out really nice IMO. It is a 2 color wasterbased print with a large red foil area. We printed the wb inks through 156 mesh, and the foil adhesive through 83 mesh. We used Union Ink foil adhesive mixed with red plastisol color booster and Union Ink Unilon transfer powder added for the foil area. I thought we may have trouble achieving a complete foil, which is why we added the red pigments for color, and powder for a little be extra adhesion. Foiled perfect.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job,, it looks fantastic,, 
MMM


----------



## morphy (Dec 13, 2007)

nicely done Sir,..


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Here is a 2 color oversize print w/ silver foil. We used waterbased discharge inks and printed a custom neck label. We used Alstyle Apparel for the blanks, and we also created the design for the customer.


Love how the size of the shirt is struck-through on the tag print, that is awesome.

How are you doing with these guys and their "fight gear"? 
Seems like I know a dozen guys trying to jump on the Tapout/Affliction, etc. bandwagon..

Nice work.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

midwaste said:


> Love how the size of the shirt is struck-through on the tag print, that is awesome.
> 
> How are you doing with these guys and their "fight gear"?
> Seems like I know a dozen guys trying to jump on the Tapout/Affliction, etc. bandwagon..
> ...


Thanks,
We have worked with lots of MMA companies over the past few years. Some are still around, some aren't. The market for those type of shirts is huge right now. The successful companies (even the small startup ones) start with good artwork, and opt for the more expensive printing techniques for their shirts. They have the look of the large MMA retail companies with their own style added. The companies that start with artwork created by a hobby designer, or opt for standard printing to cut costs, usually don't last too long. That market is saturated with less than impressive shirts from startup MMA companies, but the ones that do it right, seem to be the most successful since they stand out, and their product has a similar style to the mainstream companies.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is what we have been working on lately.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like you gleamed images from online.
Cool for practice. 
Looks like you chose a really large dpi/lpi 
Distorts Woody Haroldson's face.
Just don't get caught selling em...$$$ 
legal fees would destroy you.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Looks like you gleamed images from online.
> Cool for practice.
> Looks like you chose a really large dpi/lpi
> Distorts Woody Haroldson's face.
> ...


The customer I print these for has the license to these and many more. We print about 2,000 a day for this customer, all licensed and copyrighted. I personally don't sell them, I just print them.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good job! i really like 'em.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

mikelmorgan said:


> The customer I print these for has the license to these and many more. We print about 2,000 a day for this customer, all licensed and copyrighted. I personally don't sell them, I just print them.


 
Wow, sweet deal 
Good for you guys!


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Oct 22, 2009)

heres a few of mine...some personally printed...some printed by my shop i work with...all are designed by me though...everything was done with plastisol...ive started experimenting alot with reducer...can almost get a water based feel out of plastisol with it (and it amazingly enough doesnt crack if you pull the hell out of the material...never knew i could get plastisol to print this way)...ive started experimenting with water based stuff on my own...however i havent actually sent anything to production with it...





























































im going to start experimenting with halftones soon as i would like to start adding more realistic images to what i do (and i can do ALOT more with images in photoshop than i can in illustrator)


----------



## dorkidori_s13 (Oct 22, 2009)

my latest pain in the butt lol...i printed these personally...they were for a customer of mine in washington

















printed with reduced plastisol inks (they were literally the consistancy of water based inks with the amount of reducer i used...they had a SUPER soft hand touch to them...i was very happy)


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice everyone...getting me really excited about diving in once I get everything going.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine are in my profile


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Lenn, I like the hoodies and the photos.
Here's one we did a few days ago..


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

Great looking prints all!......
here's a few of my latest for my clients.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Dean, nice stuff! 3 color king. Like your technique.


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers Ridgely....lol there's a few 4-6 colour jobs there......but hey I don't mind the lesser colours to print......All the band t-s are around the A2 size thse days and I am doing it all buy hand.....average about 150 / design.
The last four pics are discharge ....the print with the girl and the shark are discharge base with plastisol on top.....oh and hows this.....I have tried mixing straight white plastisol + nf oasis dicharge base (wilfex) not plasticharge base and it works brilliantly!....after a few washes you wouldn't know it was printed.
I have seen the work you have done.....brilliant quality!!....what software do you use?


----------



## 19eighty (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ridgley,

Just come across your thread and your designs / prints are incredible! Do you use a sep program for your colour seps or do you do them manually? I did my first black on white shirt halftone the other day and the results were pretty good, but came out a little dark. Any advice would be great!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I use wilflex easy art and quick seps to get me started. I do my underbases manually and tweak every channel. It just takes patience, practice, and a lot of misprints and reworked screens.


----------



## 19eighty (Apr 6, 2009)

how does quik seps compare to fast seps?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

innersanctumsp said:


> Cheers Ridgely....lol there's a few 4-6 colour jobs there......but hey I don't mind the lesser colours to print......All the band t-s are around the A2 size thse days and I am doing it all buy hand.....average about 150 / design.
> The last four pics are discharge ....the print with the girl and the shark are discharge base with plastisol on top.....oh and hows this.....I have tried mixing straight white plastisol + nf oasis dicharge base (wilfex) not plasticharge base and it works brilliantly!....after a few washes you wouldn't know it was printed.
> I have seen the work you have done.....brilliant quality!!....what software do you use?


Have you tried mixing the discharge base with any other colors? What %'s are you using?
I have some Matsui and this sounds like something I need to try!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

They are both ok. None are perfect, you have to tweak all the channels- especially the underbase and black.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

out da box said:


> Lenn, I like the hoodies and the photos.
> Here's one we did a few days ago..


Very cool, Ridgely!
How many screens? 
nice nice nice


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

midwaste said:


> Have you tried mixing the discharge base with any other colors? What %'s are you using?
> I have some Matsui and this sounds like something I need to try!


 I started with a 50//50 mix with 10% of activator but I have done 60 nf oasis base/ 40 white plastisol with 10% activator...... but it is quite thin.
But I would consider mixing small amounts and doing some testing...... This is something that I just thought I would try after receiving the wrong product, I was trialing the plasticharge but weren't getting great results.
I have tried a few colours with some good results....steel blue, yellow, flesh and aqua.
For the meshes I use.....
solids areas I use 62t
fine lines and 1/2 tones 77t-120t
top colours- 77-90t
I hope that helps!.....
Also....I sort of work out what amounts I will mix, then I mix the NF oasis base and the activator first and mix it really good making sure the activator dissolves and then I add the plastisol.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are a few pics of a shirt that we designed and printed for a MMA company. Discharge white with blue foil.


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O (Oct 6, 2009)

These aren't T-shirts but I suppose I'll show them off anyway...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice. I need a belt printer!


----------



## ScreenPrintH2O (Oct 6, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> Nice. I need a belt printer!


They are fun but they are kind of a pain in the a$$, haha. At least the magnetic squeegee variety we have are.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Man those are nice towels! Great work. Unik, you're killin that foil!


----------



## innersanctumsp (Nov 8, 2007)

sweet looking print unik!.....what adhesive are you using?...
h20 them towels looked wicked!.... nice work all!!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

innersanctumsp said:


> sweet looking print unik!.....what adhesive are you using?...
> h20 them towels looked wicked!.... nice work all!!


We use Union Ink foil adhesive with Union Ink Unilon transfer powder added to it for extra adhesion.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Top notch work guys!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> We use Union Ink foil adhesive with Union Ink Unilon transfer powder added to it for extra adhesion.


 
Hey Justin, 
not to sound dumb, but with the added powder, are you mixing that in, or sprinkling it on ?
And are you flashing the adhesive first ?

thanks


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Hey Justin,
> not to sound dumb, but with the added powder, are you mixing that in, or sprinkling it on ?
> And are you flashing the adhesive first ?
> 
> thanks


We mix it in with the foil adhesive. No flash on the adhesive. We print the waterbase/discharge colors first, then the foil adhesive last, all wet on wet.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job guys
MMM


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> We mix it in with the foil adhesive. No flash on the adhesive. We print the waterbase/discharge colors first, then the foil adhesive last, all wet on wet.


 
Thanks Justin 

Ohhh, one more thing....are you then running it down your conveyor dryer, or heat press?
And, if heat press, how much pressure and what temp?
Many thanks yet again, 

Denise


----------



## joshprewitt (Aug 2, 2009)

This thread was both depressing and inspirational. Depressing because right now I'm only doing spot colors and still in the stage where printing white on black is hit or miss, inspirational because it gives me something to work towards. Great work everyone!


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

josh, like most hills they only look big.....after you find that one thing that messes you up most. the gets smaller.


----------



## serketsiccs1nine (Dec 28, 2008)

I gotta say that unik ink has some of the best looking shirts I've seen. Love the large print and foil technique.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i think you are all extremely talented pros. i know i've bought some of your shirts before, especially the band tees (down in the city they've got stores that sell them by the hundreds.....for the tourists). i'm keeping a couple of you in mind to farm some of my work out to. wish i had a shop to do what you guys do, but here in ny the $$$ for a space would kill me. really really good work, all of you!!!!!!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a 3 color all over print preproduction proof for a MMA company. It has halftones, 2 colors are butt registered, and lots of area over seams/collar. By far the most challenging print to date.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey justin, what type of ink is that? excellent job! You are the MAN.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Damn that's hot! Unik, you're making us all step our games up!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. It is Matsui discharge base, discharge red, and discharge white. Plastisol neck label. A big thank you to you Mike for your foam idea for printing over seams. BTW this shirt will be worn by a fighter at UFC 106. Probably an undercard fighter, but they have been showing some of the prelim fights on Spike before the PPV, so it may make T.V.


----------



## snackdaddy185 (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic shirt Unik! Hope your shirt shows up on UFC 106, I always look closely on what shirts the fighters are wearing. Btw how did you use foam to print over the seams?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

snackdaddy185 said:


> Fantastic shirt Unik! Hope your shirt shows up on UFC 106, I always look closely on what shirts the fighters are wearing. Btw how did you use foam to print over the seams?


Here is Mike's thread on printing over seams. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t91358.html


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm just naive, (I'd like to think I have integrity), but if I was one of those "I will do anything to make a buck" types I could have always gone into politics, or sold someone else products. I make designs to express myself. I hope to make money one day with it, but I want the ideas and work to be mine. I can't say that I haven't used the works of others for inspiration, but I still do enough of the work that I can call it mine. I admit to being a bit of a control freak and I want to claim credit for my work.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

bweavernh said:


> Maybe I'm just naive, (I'd like to think I have integrity), but if I was one of those "I will do anything to make a buck" types I could have always gone into politics, or sold someone else products. I make designs to express myself. I hope to make money one day with it, but I want the ideas and work to be mine. I can't say that I haven't used the works of others for inspiration, but I still do enough of the work that I can call it mine. I admit to being a bit of a control freak and I want to claim credit for my work.


 
Wha????
I feel like I'm missing something here.........


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Wha????
> I feel like I'm missing something here.........


Sorry, I read the early posts warning the initial poster about putting their projects online and the potential for idea theft.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

bweavernh said:


> Sorry, I read the early posts warning the initial poster about putting their projects online and the potential for idea theft.


That makes more sense.


----------



## dk8100 (Nov 20, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Thanks guys. It is Matsui discharge base, discharge red, and discharge white. Plastisol neck label. A big thank you to you Mike for your foam idea for printing over seams. BTW this shirt will be worn by a fighter at UFC 106. Probably an undercard fighter, but they have been showing some of the prelim fights on Spike before the PPV, so it may make T.V.


That shirt looks amazing. I'm gonna watch for it when the fights are on. Did you print the sleeves at the same time as the full front or were they separate prints?


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's some previous customer work:


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

How did you do that plastic bag print? That's wild.


----------



## dsombilla (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Pictures of your work?*

I'm new to this forum but you guys have inspired me to do art and design whatever I like.


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

out da box said:


> How did you do that plastic bag print? That's wild.


Thanks. It's a 6-Color simulated process print. I will be taking higher res pics of the tees ASAP... a lot of the detail is suffering due to poor quality pics.

Pjay


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, that simulated process looks great. We will be looking into offering sim process once we have an auto in our shop.


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Justin... means a lot. Your work is awesome as well! 

BTW, my shop is all manual.


----------



## controversy (Feb 19, 2009)

Owl print with foil eyes. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Javi,
I think that is very cool!


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice... may do well in the junior market. Love the bracelets!


----------



## kwat (Mar 1, 2010)

that owl is nice! black on black shirts are pretty cool, makes people double take


----------



## nativesonjls (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it cool to refer anyone with high end graphics your way, I'm in snow camp and I don't have the equipment to do any complex multicolor and need more experience, but I may run into someone such as my daughters band that will be wanting more complex designs. You are from my home town of gboro so its just 35 minutes from here


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW....amazing art work..amazing prints..i guess i really need to work on my PS and AI skills..i have the skills as a screen printer..and i am amazed by the work that was shared!!!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice print Mrvixx.
What are the specs on that. One color? Discharge?


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

mrvixx said:


>




That's a sweet design! Im in Long Beach as well! Mind sharing who's clothing line this is for?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

This is just grey plastisol on proclub (comfort) shirt, no underbase no pfp. discharge would of been nice but I only sell these for $15 each. I have another design similar to this that I will be printing as a 2-color discharge, I will post when I print.

This is thermoflex subliblock on mesh Poly









This is a laser transfer









This is White and Metallic Silver no underbase









This is cadprintz from transferexpress on ladies tee









I used thermoflex for the shogun patch


----------

